# Where does your dog sleep?



## maisie06 (27 November 2016)

Mine...erm...sleep on my bed!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 November 2016)

Usually on a vetbed in an airline crate in the kitchen. Sometimes on a rug in the hall. He's a right fidget, he'd drive me nuts on the bed, plus he's a proper mud monster and I know where he's been so he's not getting anywhere near my duvet, lol.


----------



## Fools Motto (27 November 2016)

In their beds in the kitchen. (plastic dog beds, with dog cushions and old sheets) I don't 'do' dogs around the house, let alone in the bedrooms. Vinyl flooring, so easy to clean up any accidents and mud - easy access to the garden too. (plus point with older dog and young springer!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 November 2016)

Dogs not allowed upstairs in this house!
They either sleep in a double crate, which they consider their bed, or on a sheepskin rug in front of the fire.


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 November 2016)

In her bed in the kitchen in front of the aga very occasionally she is allowed on the bed.


----------



## JennBags (27 November 2016)

In her own bed for the first 2-3 hours, then on our bed, never IN the bed though


----------



## blackcob (27 November 2016)

Wherever they like. Choice of crate with vetbed and cushion in the kitchen, sofa in the living room, memory foam mattresses in the bedroom. Also allowed on our bed but not for sleeping right through as we don't all fit, they come up for half an hour or so then slope off at lights out.

ETA: Little spaniel sleeps *in* the bed, thankfully we don't have him overnight very often.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2016)

In my bed, well the big dog does, the puppy is in his crate beside the bed until hes a bit bigger and more trustworthy. Mine are whippets so dont shed or smell and give lovely snuggles! We bought a super king sized bed to accommodate him as it was making him utterly miserable making him sleep in his own bed, but whippets are obsessive about being with you, its what they were bred for. Bed warmers for the aristocracy apparently! :lol:

My OH started working nights about a year ago and the big dog has been in heaven ever since! There is now pretty much always someone in the bed for him to sleep next to!


----------



## dollyanna (27 November 2016)

Usually most of the night in his heated cave (soft crate lined with double duvet and heat mat, with a blanket over the entrance) but at the moment when it's cold he seems to be spending most of the night under the duvet with me. He usually spends the first hour on the bed and then slopes off, and then comes under the duvet for the last hour in the morning. There's generally just the 2 of us and he's a very clean dog so I appreciate the extra warmth  He will sleep in his own bed if I ask him to jump down but he's lovely company. He's 11 now as well, has always liked to be close (it's a deaf thing) but these days likes even more to be in close contact as much as possible.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 November 2016)

either in crate which is covered with blankets and has a dog bed inside, or on memory foam bed in front of the fire.or on sofa......most of the time its the sofa....doesnt come upstairs so i have my bed to myself...


----------



## planete (28 November 2016)

In the warmest room in the house which is the living-room.  The lurchers have a sofa each and the terrier is locked into his crate overnight as he turns into a yelling tornado at night at the slightest noise if left free to wander.


----------



## Sprout (28 November 2016)

In the hall, big square area with an enormous dog bed, or if she is hot then sprawled on the wood/tiles. Dont like dogs upstairs.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 November 2016)

No pets upstairs here either. 
Mine is in lounge, (we have open lounge/diner) either in her bed, or sneaks onto 'visitors' sofa, tip toeing off when she hears me coming down the stairs in the morning. 
Cat also snoring on same sofa but across the back of it.
Baby gate in hall ensures pets stay downstairs, tho they have the run of the kitchen too as cat comes and goes as he pleases.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 November 2016)

The sofa at home, her bed anywhere else, she sneaks on my bed if I am not here, home is single storey and she can open the doors.
I have become soft as she spent from the age of ten weeks to two years moved around various rescue kennels and I figure if she feels the need to be on my bed/pillows in order to feel safe when I go out then so be it-...


----------



## Chiffy (28 November 2016)

No dogs upstairs or on furniture here.
At night they are shut in the dog room, it was the original kitchen when I moved here. Youngest flatcoat still has her crate which is large and has a comfy mattress in it. The door is not shut. The older flatcoat has the choice of a mattress type bed or a large plastic oval bed with a cushion and vet bed. The new rescue Goldie has a large memory foam bed which he now loves, I am not sure he really knew what a soft bed was , he has bald pressure sores on elbows and hocks.
In the daytime the dogs have free access downstairs and soft beds in the big kitchen. They like to be in whatever room I am in. If I go out they tend to take themselves back into the dog room although they are not shut in there.
When my daughter's lurcher stays, she is always close to the Aga!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 November 2016)

The collie sleeps either down stairs, the top.of the stairs, by dad's bed or the odd occasion on the bottom of the bed.
When my mum was recovering from graves disease he used to wake her up at night when her heart monitor would beep when her hr went too high so she could take her extra tablet to lower it.

He also has a fear, well used to but has now over come it, of the bathroom and six years ago when my sister collapsed in there while we were out he crawled in there and laid snuggled up next to her to keep her calm while we came home.

So he is definitely allowed the run of the house. 

The little cocker bed hops &#128522;


----------



## Amymay (28 November 2016)

On and in the bed. She's the best hot water bottle ever


----------



## TGM (28 November 2016)

Both our dogs sleep overnight in the kitchen.  Whippet puppy is shut in the crate and has a thick duvet in there, older dog on a Tuffie's bed with extra pillow beside the crate.  During the day they have the choice of the beds in the kitchen, or one in front of the log burner, and they are allowed on the sofa.  However, upstairs is by invitation only, although the puppy hasn't quite got the hang of this house rule yet.  She may be a whippet, but she is certainly not going to be sleeping in my bed, and she does seem to actually love her crate!

Even if you allow your dogs to sleep in your bed regularly, I do think they also need to learn to sleep independently from you as well.  We never know what is round the corner in life, and if you go into hospital, or need to live with friends for a while, or whatever, a dog who will only sleep with its owner has limited options.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 November 2016)

in his bed in the living room-no animals in bedrooms but he is allowed on the sofa on invitation. He's the first dog I've allowed on the couch and wish I had done it before tbh.


----------



## {97702} (28 November 2016)

My oldest greyhound sleeps in the living room where she has a choice of 2 sofas, a chair, a duvet or a dog bed. The other 3 sleep in the kitchen on duvets - the girls always insist on sleeping in the crate or under the breakfast bar, which leaves Hoover to sleep next to the washing machine!


----------



## Moobli (28 November 2016)

Wherever they wish.  We have five dogs in the house (two GSDs and three collies).  The GSDs tend to sleep on their beds in my bedroom, or just outside my bedroom door in the hallway.  The two working collies are usually to be found near the woodburner in the living room on vet beds or the memory foam bed, and my old retired collie likes to lie near the back door (as I think he likes to be cooler).

The outside working collies all have their own raised dog bed/boxes filled with deep straw in individual runs.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 November 2016)

The 2 GSDs sleep on vetbeds in crates in the kitchen  .  The Lancashire Heeler sleeps either on my bed or on his bed on the floor in the summer ,  once the colder nights come he is usually IN the bed!    If Murphy88 is home he swaps from her bed to mine and vice versa.


----------



## ponyparty (28 November 2016)

About 50/50 in his crate or in my bed (he's a terrier and HAS to burrow under the duvet!). 

He is fine with sleeping in his crate; I was worried that not being consistent would cause aggro, but he is perfectly happy to stay in there if I tell him to. 

I do like having him in the bed to keep my feet warm, he is the best hot water bottle - and it doesn't matter because I'm single at the moment. He was never allowed in the bed when I was with my ex, it's nice having my little pooch to cuddle up to for warmth now that I'm on my own


----------



## Starzaan (28 November 2016)

Mine sleeps on the bed in the bigger spare room, and lies with his nose on the window sill, keeping an eye on his garden. 

If we have guests he is either on the sofa downstairs by the fire, or on his mattress type bed in our bedroom. He's funny about getting onto beds which aren't against a wall so very very rarely gets onto our bed. The only time he will is if OH is away and I'm not well, or if I'm sad and need a cuddle. He always knows and comes to get me, and will snuggle up with me til I stop crying or manage to fall asleep. 

He got very protective of me when I first got ill, and he always seems to know when I'm having a bad day. When I'm really bad he lies on the bath mat while I have a bath! 

He's a big big dog, and he hates lying on the floor, and isn't a real fan of dog beds. I think it must he uncomfy when you're big and old, so he can sleep wherever he likes as far as I'm concerned. He's my best friend, and he's saved me so many times - he's worth his weight in gold.

ETA he makes me laugh every night because he can't go to bed unless his bed has been made. So just as a human would shake out the duvet and rearrange the pillows, I do that for him each night or he comes and sits beside my bed looking cross. He's so funny - he'll sit and wait patiently while I make his bed, and then bounces onto it and jumps around wagging and saying thank you. Best dog in the world.


----------



## ihatework (28 November 2016)

Wherever they like downstairs (upstairs is off limits),

The old lab is either on the sofa or his bed in the living room but if he gets a bit hot will go and lie on the stone in the dining room.

The terrier is usually under a blanket on her bed, which is in/on a bucket chair by the window - she likes to know what is going on!


----------



## Annette4 (28 November 2016)

One crated in the living room (only space we had next to a radiator which wasn't in the way) and one has a bed in the dining room but depending on how warm it is he sometimes chooses the floor.


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 November 2016)

IN the bed, as all good miniature poodles should.  

My room would be far too cold without them.  In fact, since I lost the old boy this year my bed is noticeably colder this winter.


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 November 2016)

Does that answer your question, I put them in their beds and they usually end up sneaking on to mine and then there's no room for me, that's a single bed.






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## alainax (29 November 2016)

In her cat bed in the kitchen. 

She spent 2 years trying to be allowed to sleep in the cat bed, put the cats right off it so she happily claimed it


----------



## seaofdreams (29 November 2016)

The greyhound either sleeps in her bed in our room or on a blanket by the radiator, the spaniel sleeps in his raised Hi K9 bed which is right next to me and has extended legs to be the same height as our bed, so he thinks he is in our bed but he is on his own!


----------



## Amye (29 November 2016)

Wherever they like - Whippets like their comfies!! 

At night - in the bedroom, older girl sleeps in her nice soft bed, pup sleeps in his bed sometimes or in the actual bed.

In the day they have the run of the house apart from the spare room as that's got guest bed in it! Normally find them flat on on the bed or sofa


----------



## Hexx (29 November 2016)

Normally at night, Jasper is in bed with me up near the pillows - he's done this since he was 5 months old.  He has the right hand side and I have the left.  Bertie sleeps on top of the bed and then sneaks down the covers, but he then gets too hot and migrates up to the pillows.

They also have beds downstairs next to the radiator - Bertie tends to sleep on these in the evening, and Jasper sits on the sofa with me.  During the day, they swap between upstairs and the snuggler chairs downstairs.


----------



## Heidi1 (29 November 2016)

In my bed, heaven having a permanent hot body next to you, he like to snuggle up to you, he's a jackshund.....


----------



## jemstar (29 November 2016)

In his own bed on the floor next to our bed (on my side). He would sleep on the bed if he could but he totally squashes me and I end up with no room. He also likes to get under the covers, he's so funny! I do let him sleep on my OH's side of the bed when he's away 

Our last dog slept downstairs and I wish we'd been less strict and just let him sleep up with us as we sadly lost him at 16 months


----------



## npage123 (29 November 2016)

Long ago the pets were allowed on the beds if they wanted to be there, but we stopped that when we had family staying over and kept them out with baby gates.  However our Staffie recently had surgery and had to wear a buster collar for 10 days, so I decided the dogs can sleep on my bed again so that the Staffie can go without the collar overnight and I can keep an eye on him.  He normally muzzles his way underneath the duvet as he's getting on a bit and likes to stay warm.  The Shih Tzu is always groomed and cut short (puppy cut) but she always feels warm, so would choose a corner, then paw the duvet until she finds a corner of the duvet and will suckle on it and fall asleep with the duvet still in her mouth.  My elderly cat usually sleeps on my chest for most of the night for extra warmth and cuddles, and the junior cat is usually on the cat tree next to my bed or the windowsill on a vetbed or fleece blanket. 

Starzaan, I know exactly where you're coming from.  My Staffie is also very intuitive and in tune with my emotions, and he's always right there when I need cheering up.  

Cremedemonthe, I love your photos and your dogs!  With all those dogs on your single bed, are you sent to the doghouse?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 November 2016)

When we had our most recent rescue dog I made the decision to try crating them at night.

Little Dog really was struggling with the new addition and she, being a very dominant personality, was taking advantage, meaning that they'd stress the whole night through and be constantly changing beds etc.

I thought I'd try them in there just for a very wee while i.e. ten minutes, earlier in the evening and see how that went - and stay in the same room in case they hated it. 

I need not have worried, both dogs took to it like ducks to water; and now they sleep each in their separate crate, positioned beside my bed! I've made it really comfy and snug for them in there, and covered up both crates with old blankets so they feel protected and warm. 

Best decision I ever made - it is just so much better when everyone (including me!) gets a nice peaceful night's sleep without two dogs squabbling about where they're going to position themselves on one's bed; that and getting a Lintran double car-crate for them. Money well spent on both occasions.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 November 2016)

They tend to stay in the lounge these days, although the big dog is more often on his own on the Tuffie. If the OH is on lates, they cwtch up with me til he's home. I rarely have them upstairs overnight, it's too mad for a good night's sleep.


----------



## Moobli (30 November 2016)

Aw great photo of the spanners.  I love how they all cuddle up together.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 December 2016)

Wherever she wants, she's a spoilt little sausage! Usually on the bed, in the most awkward of places!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 December 2016)

This was the puppy last night in the nest of duvet he had made for himself!


----------



## millitiger (1 December 2016)

One whippet and a saluki X whippet- both sleep in bed, under the duvet.
They'd be horrified to have to sleep on the floor.


----------



## oldie48 (1 December 2016)

When my OH worked abroad or was away both BTs used to sleep on my bed on their own blanket but never when OH was home. This was the only time they were allowed upstairs and they never tried to go up at any other time. He's rarely away now and we only have the one BT who is getting quite elderly. He has the choice of a crate in the kitchen or a bed in front of the aga but before I go to bed he always snoozes on the back on my armchair, although he needs a little help to get up there now.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 December 2016)

npage123 said:



			Long ago the pets were allowed on the beds if they wanted to be there, but we stopped that when we had family staying over and kept them out with baby gates.  However our Staffie recently had surgery and had to wear a buster collar for 10 days, so I decided the dogs can sleep on my bed again so that the Staffie can go without the collar overnight and I can keep an eye on him.  He normally muzzles his way underneath the duvet as he's getting on a bit and likes to stay warm.  The Shih Tzu is always groomed and cut short (puppy cut) but she always feels warm, so would choose a corner, then paw the duvet until she finds a corner of the duvet and will suckle on it and fall asleep with the duvet still in her mouth.  My elderly cat usually sleeps on my chest for most of the night for extra warmth and cuddles, and the junior cat is usually on the cat tree next to my bed or the windowsill on a vetbed or fleece blanket. 

Starzaan, I know exactly where you're coming from.  My Staffie is also very intuitive and in tune with my emotions, and he's always right there when I need cheering up.  

Cremedemonthe, I love your photos and your dogs!  With all those dogs on your single bed, are you sent to the doghouse? 

Click to expand...

yes!


----------



## SuperH (2 December 2016)

We have three working dogs.  They sleep in a stable on a bit of straw and an old curtain.  They never go in a house.  My FIL took the old dog in his house one day last winter when it was particularly miserable out and he hated it and was far too hot inside.  Even if they weren't stinky and filthy (cow dogs!) they wouldn't be allowed in our house, I'm allergic so no animals in the house.


----------



## EventingMum (2 December 2016)

Our two JRTs sleep on the bed although one often migrates to the floor during the night while the other will get under the covers if cold. Son's dog stays quite often and usually wriggles between OH and I often under the covers so at times I waken sandwiched between two dogs, on the odd occasion one of the cats will try and join us too!


----------



## MissTyc (2 December 2016)

In her own bed until OH and I are asleep ... And as soon as I wake up I hear a little jump and open my eyes up to find her in her own bed. 

So definitely in her own bed. 

I have no idea where the hairy dog-shaped imprint on MY bed comes from every night.


----------



## Zero00000 (2 December 2016)

In their crate in the dining room


----------



## BSL (2 December 2016)

During the evening they sleep on settee with us. Bedtime, they have their plastic bed with fleeces and sheep skin, in the kitchen (All easy to clean). Our dogs are not allowed upstairs. However they have no respect, don't care and if they can sneak up stairs for a pee they will. Filthy little Chihuahuas..


----------



## tristar (2 December 2016)

dog starts off on the sofa, bedtime its waiting on the bed, in the morning it IN the bed, but hen its a brainy jr


----------



## Peter7917 (2 December 2016)

In my bed. I don't believe whippets can sleep anywhere else


----------



## Jingleballs (2 December 2016)

Starts off on the sofa in the living room or play room, when she gets cold she goes upstairs to the single bed in the spare room and then at around 6 am she sneaks in with us and snuggles under the duvet curled right into my tummy - she's so snuggly - I love it but find it hard to get out of bed as it's so comfy.  Although she's a greyhound sized lurcher so it is a bit of a squeeze!


----------



## squirkle (4 December 2016)

Mine usually starts off on the floor in his bed, but by the end of the night is curled up by my feet on my bed. It's lucky he's only small or I'd have no room between him and the other half.
Fluff ball dog makes a great hot water bottle though.


----------



## Charlie007 (4 December 2016)

My JRT sleeps in my bed and the lab sleeps on the settee downstairs!  Spoilt!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (4 December 2016)

Whippet sleeps in one of her two beds in the boiler room off the kitchen and the tiny dog sleeps in her crate inside a guinea pig bed with hand knitted blanket. She really is a tiny dog in case anyone wonders if I've gone bonkers


----------



## MuddyMonster (4 December 2016)

Right now, ones asleep on me now on the sofa! 

In the day they are usually in their beds (they have one each) but will sneak upstairs to the beds if someone else is upstairs. 

At night on a sofa each which at this time of year are adorned with faux fur rugs, obviously


----------



## dappyness (4 December 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			but whippets are obsessive about being with you, its what they were bred for. Bed warmers for the aristocracy apparently! :lol:

So I'm not the only one!


Why have a hot water bottle that gets cold in the night when you can have a whippet!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leo Walker (5 December 2016)

It was minus 3 here this morning and I woke up red hot as I was sandwiched between 2 of them :lol: Mine are so much better than a hot water bottle. The dont cool down and if you move in your sleep they will follow you like heat seeking missiles :lol:


----------



## Amye (5 December 2016)

dappyness said:



			Why have a hot water bottle that gets cold in the night when you can have a whippet!
		
Click to expand...

Yes !!! 

Whippets are little radiators


----------



## C1airey (5 December 2016)

Dog 1: usually curls up behind my knees
Dog 2: usually curls up under my chin

Both are terriers.

Whether they are under or on top of the duvet depends on the time of year, although dog 2 is a real heat-seeker. I have ******-all circulation, so they are very welcome additions.  They don't shriek when I rest my freezing feet on them like the man does.


----------



## Bright_Spark (5 December 2016)

Overnight the huskies sleep in their crates while the crossbreed sleeps on the sofa. 

If my OH is away then they sleep in the bedroom with me (but don't tell him!)


----------



## Luci07 (5 December 2016)

Mine are Staffords...so on and in the bed. They have given up gracefully when my OH is around and conceded their spots as long as they have blankets to crawl under in their beds. During the day....on the sofas, in their beds, and on the nearest willing human host. They aren't fussy!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (5 December 2016)

Springer x collie and a springer both sleep on their bed in the kitchen but I live in a bungalow so they are just across the hall really.


----------



## Karran (5 December 2016)

Mrs Spaniel has a cosy basket on the hall outside my bedroom. After comps and special occasions like her birthday she is allowed to sleep on my bed.

During the day she has a basket in living room but will sneak up onto sofa if she thinks we're not paying attention


----------

